

Redpoint Invests $4.4 Million In Fast Growing Posterous - jazzychad
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/05/redpoint-invests-4-4-million-in-fast-growing-posterous/

======
daeken
Congrats! Posterous is a downright fantastic product and they very much
deserve this after the hard work they've put in. To anyone from Posterous here
on HN: Keep up the good work.

~~~
a4agarwal
thanks! we're psyched

~~~
sthomps
congrats! Fantastic service.

------
danudey
Congratulations posterous! I switched to you guys from Tumblr as a way of
cross-posting to various services (IMHO the most awesome part of the service),
and love it.

I hope you can use some of that money to put together a new iPhone app with
more capabilities. Even just posting status updates would be nice. :)

